# things to ponder late at night



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Have you tried that? Now I really want to.....Hmmm.....


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

no i can't ...both truck's are old and don't have that feature.... my car that has one been park out behind the barn for 2 years with out a batterie.....dying to try it out on that


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Like KT we don't have any auto door locks on our vehicles. Their either too old or not fancy enough. I never lock my doors and have a bad habit of leaving the keys in the car :shock: My only "car" is a convertable so I always leave it unlocked. Figure I'd rather have them open the door than cut the top to steal something.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Some friends of ours own a few relatively expensive vehicles and by habit they never lock their car either. They say that if someone wants to steal your car they will do it whether or not your car is locked, so they save themselves a broken window. They made out of habit to always leave their car unlocked.

Not something I would start doing...


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

HOLY!
I tried that on our car. It worked! :shock: You have to hold the cell phone right over the keyless receiver though.

Wicked.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow that's weird, I shall try that sometime!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

actually tried it...didn't work


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Cool. I could try this in some day.


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

instead of calling someone you can record the sound onto your phone....


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

LOL... I'ma small town girl and my hubby has lived all over big cities and small. I NEVER lock my doors...He ALWAYS locks them. Its one of those things we can't agree on. :roll: I get frustrated when I go to the driveway and the car/truck is locked and he gets upset when they aren't and goes and locks them all behind me...lol

Our closest neighbor is 1 mile away...I always as him if he thinks that the Chickens are gonna make a break for it or if the Coyotes are gonna carjack him...lol :lol:


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

ilovemyhorsies said:


> instead of calling someone you can record the sound onto your phone....


Wow! Does this seriously work??


My dad doesn't lock his car doors either. At one time, we had these reckless kids that lived up the hill from us who would periodically break into cars and rummage through glove boxes for cash or anything else quick and slightly valuable. My dad got tired of them scratching the windows with their metal coat hangers and messing with all his stuff. Luckily, they never broke a window. But he eventually just left everything unlocked, took everything out of the car, and would leave the glove box wide open. 

I, on the other hand, installed an alarm on my car with the transponder system that goes off beeping and vibrating on my keychain if someone triggers my alarm. I like to keep my radar detector, a few CDs, a phone charger, etc in my car so I need to have it locked. I do always remove my stereo faceplate though. I find that simply having the little red blinky light deters thieves most of the time.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

i don't lock mine either ( i can't ) i drive a 1990 chevy silverado, my husband tends to take my truck in to work and i guess the way it looks the criminals tend to stay away from it... it's parked out in front of the sheriff dept for 12 hours a day 5 days a week ...never missed a thing...lol...guess i'll have to try it when i get a modurn car


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

wow! what a cool trick. i wanted to try it on my mums car but it was way too cold outside. tomorrow  

p.s. ive officially decided that next time i see mum she is going to have to visit us up in sunny queensland cause this south australian cold is killing me lol


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

jazzyrider said:


> wow! what a cool trick. i wanted to try it on my mums car but it was way too cold outside. tomorrow
> 
> p.s. ive officially decided that next time i see mum she is going to have to visit us up in sunny queensland cause this south australian cold is killing me lol


Well my dear, you need to come out here for a winter, you will find that australian weather to be spring weather!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

My2Geldings said:


> jazzyrider said:
> 
> 
> > wow! what a cool trick. i wanted to try it on my mums car but it was way too cold outside. tomorrow
> ...


while we are known for our harsh hot climate, we also have rather harsh winters in certain parts of the country. theres the middle east coast and a bit further down from there that is neck deep in snow 6 months of the year and many other places where the mercury drastically drops in the winter time. the night before last it was -1C outside my mums house and it isnt even winter yet. i was here 2 years ago and it reached -5C here so it isnt all sunscreen and beaches  

so just because its australia doesnt mean we dont get cold weather  agreed its not as bad as that xmas i spent in new york but when your blood is water thin from living your life in the heat, any form of cold gets ya. im used to the tropics as thats where i live so this desert weather gets me. super hot in summer and super cold in winter

i guess its kinda like everyone over there who whinges about the heat...come and spend a week in the outback in the middle of summer and then you know what heat is all about lol a few years back bourke (an outback town) experienced heat around 52C (i think thats something like 125F but im not sure :?


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

i just have to say that i understand you so well, you know that thing with everyone thinking there is always the same weather in you country ! 
Try explaining to people that iceland isn´t always covered with ice and snow ! Even the name works against us :lol:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Ah thats nothing. Here our winters can go down to -39F to 95F.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Dang.... I like Arkansas more and more all the time! :lol:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

ha ha ha, thats why they invented car door lock warmers to take the ice out when it's springy weather and only -25c :lol:


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

jazzyrider said:


> wow! what a cool trick. i wanted to try it on my mums car but it was way too cold outside. tomorrow
> 
> p.s. ive officially decided that next time i see mum she is going to have to visit us up in sunny queensland cause this south australian cold is killing me lol


it was freezing over in the adelaide hills today jazzy......pouring down!!


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

This was tested on Mythbusters and it was Busted


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

it hailed today......it looked like snow it was so thick on the ground!

atm the sun is out but its freezing outside....i'm here with the laptop beside the lounge room fire! (we have all 3 on right now!)


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Today the weather was gorgeous outside. Spent my afternoon with my horses, gave them some treats, brushed them.

The entire barn and and surrounding areas were disgusting and full of mud but the weather was nice so I wont complain. Maybe spring weather is finally around the corner (tho you never know out here).


----------

